# NEED HELP!!! Microlaryngoscopy with bilateral vocal cord stripping



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Mar 5, 2011)

What is the anesthesia code for Microlaryngoscopy with bilateral vocal cord stripping?


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi,
Check the anesthesia code for 31541 for Microlaryngoscopy with bilateral vocal cord stripping ..

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Mar 8, 2011)

I looked at the code for this procedure and I still cant find what the anesthesia code is for it. I don't know what to look under.


----------



## dustikins (Mar 8, 2011)

Good Morning!
The ASA (anesthesia code) would be 00320 if the pt is over 1 year old and 00326 if they are under 1 year old. 
Have a good day.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi,
I dont have cross walk, thats why i told you to check the anesthesia code, yes you can take 00320, below one year 00326....

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

